
Potential vaccine generates enough antibodies: peer-reviewed study - Kaibeezy
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/coronavirus-vaccine-pittsburgh-university-lancet-study-covid-pandemic-a9442536.html
======
Kaibeezy
_To increase potency, the researchers also used a new drug delivery approach
involving of a fingertip-sized patch of 400 tiny microneedles that inject the
spike protein pieces into the skin, where the immune reaction is strongest.
The patch is stuck on like a plaster and the needles – which are made entirely
of sugar and the protein pieces – simply dissolve into the skin._

No refrigeration required either. Nice! Scalability is a key consideration.

